
Top carnivores increase their kill rates as a response to human-induced fear - Thevet
http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/282/1802/20142711
======
kylek
Human-induced stress makes me eat more too :/

~~~
comrh
Pretty clever comment, made me think if this is the exact same thing as human
stress eating.

~~~
loceng
It's preparing your body, energy requirements wise, for potential future
danger. Even noise, anything 30 Dbs or above, causes a stress response in the
body and will lead to a cascade of issues.

------
pvaldes
Damages of spanish wolves on livestock increased also after the social
disintegration of the packs by unnecessary and random cullings by local
government. Isolated wolves are unable to chase the wildboards or deers
targeted by the packs so they started to target more and more sheeps and cows
instead.

Ironically cullings where first aimed at stopping the "unsufferable increasing
in the number of wolf damages" claimed by stockbreeders. The obtained was just
the opposite. More damages by wolves and also by dogs.

Researchers showed later that in a lot of cases shepherd dogs, or just the
harsh wheather where the real culprits, but, as the death by wolves where
assisted by government and the death by a common disease or a blizzard where
of course not paid, all deaths were charged to the scavenging wolves and paid
by government.

------
jetskindo
A case of broken mobile redirect. Here is the working link:

[http://m.rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/282/1802/20...](http://m.rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/282/1802/20142711)

------
Potando
tldr: Pumas that are scared off their food by humans are still hungry and go
and kill another deer, which might not be so good for the pumas and might help
scavengers. Isn't this somewhat obvious?

~~~
smackay
It is something that needs saying and probably repeating at frequent intervals
too as it raises the issue of whether there should be no-go areas for humans.
This in turn might be problematic in areas where the economic value of large
carnivores is defined by the truckloads of tourists chasing them.

~~~
ghettoCoder
It's not so much human presence as intense development that affects wildlife.
Backcountry hikers, hunters, fishermen, and campers have limited impact on
predator and prey symbiosis. If anything the large predators will view you as
prey. I've been circled by coyotes, wolves and black bears while doing these
things. As have most people who partake in these activities. The only ones
that worry me are bears. Unpredictable buggers they are.

The truly destructive thing is roads and habitat pressure due to proximity of
urban environments (noise, smells, food sources) that alter daily pattern.
Large prey (deer, etc...) are creatures of habit driven by day/night patterns,
wind, and their belief that everyone is out to get them. Seems to me They
would be much more likely to alter their routine due to human pressure but the
paper doesn't speak to that (if it does I missed it). And where the food goes,
the predators go.

This is just my experience gained from being an avid outdoorsman for many
years.

------
philsnow
Link has an extra space or %20 appended to it, can anybody fix that?

~~~
dang
Fixed.

------
michael2l
It's all our fault.

~~~
qnaal
who can I pay to fix it ???

